# Spindle nut size?



## TWX (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm getting ready to do front brakes on my '95 4x2 king cab four banger, and I figure that I may need a really big metric socket to remove and reinstall the spindle nut. Any idea what size?


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

I feel like I did it with a 1" socket... Idk what that is in metric.


----------



## TWX (Jan 29, 2010)

Hmm.. 1" is 25.4mm, so it might be a 25mm socket.

How sure are you that it was a 1", as opposed to a 1 1/16" or 1 1/8"?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Spindle nut shouldn't be that tight. I just use channel locks to loosen it then spin it off with my fingers.


----------



## TWX (Jan 29, 2010)

Okay. I'll try that. I was more concerned for reinstalling and torquing to spec, but if it's not tight then I'll just spin the wheel as I tighten until I like where it ends up.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, that's pretty much the way I've always done it to my '97. Tighten and loosen the nut while turning the rotor to seat the bearing then back off the nut slightly. I'm pretty sure the nut is 27MM, but don't quote me. I believe a 1-1/16" socket will work. Book spec is 25-29 ft./lbs and then back off 45 degrees, install crown cap and cotter pin.


----------



## TWX (Jan 29, 2010)

I found my other maintenance book, a '86 truck owner's service manual, which has step-by-step instructions for doing some of the simpler maintenance tasks, including front rotors on a 2wd.

For anyone else who needs it:

Spindle Nut: 26mm
Caliper mount to steering knuckle: 19mm
Caliper to caliper mount: 14mm (on my '95, the service book said 12mm for an earlier model)

Torque spec on caliper to caliper mount: 20ftlb
Torque spec on caliper mount to steering knuckle: 65ftlb
Torque spec on spindle nut: 20ftlb (while spinning the hub/rotor), then back off 1/6 of a turn.

I used a 1 1/16" socket, which is essentially 27mm, so too big, but not so too big as to slip or strip. Largest metric I have is 24mm, but I'm planning on getting some bigger ones now that I've had a need for one.

Truck feels like it stops half-sooner than it used to. Of course, the old brakes were worn so far that I probably was well out of spec. One wheel bearing was messed up, but it looked like it was messed up when it was installed, not as a result of being in the truck.


----------



## chaase (Apr 1, 2013)

*Control Arm?*

I have a 1991 Nissan King Cab 4x2. I have the top and lower control arm nuts loose and everything else loose from the spindle. how do I remove the spindle from the control arm?


----------



## TWX (Jan 29, 2010)

Ball joint separator?

Never popped one on these trucks myself...

When I needed to pop the steering knuckle from the upper and lower control arms I just loosened (but not removed) the nuts, and then smacked the control arms with a sledge hammer.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you taken the tension off of the lower control arm by loosening the torsion bar? Or, at least have a jackstand under the lower control arm and the vehicle weight on it? There's a lot of spring pressure on that control arm and you need to address it before you pop loose one of those ball joints!


----------



## chaase (Apr 1, 2013)

no I haven't loosened that bar. would it make it easier if I do?


----------



## chaase (Apr 1, 2013)

I will loosen the torsion bar and get me a ball joint separator and see if that will make it a lot easier the top one is busted so will be relaced im addin 2'' drop spindles


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's not a matter of making it easier, it's a matter of safety. If you had a coil spring with a couple of hundred pounds of tension sitting between those two control arms and you separated one of those ball joints without using a spring compressor, what would happen? The torsion bars are putting the same amount of tension on that lower control arm, you just don't have the coil spring to worry about flying out.


----------



## chaase (Apr 1, 2013)

never done this before and wont to learn how to do it just askin questions I had a 95 before and somebody else did the torsion bar deal and that's bs wore tires all the time I have a 91 now and got the beltech 2/3 drop shocks and all to be done right never messed with ball joints and spindles srry just want it done right


----------



## chaase (Apr 1, 2013)

the lower balljoint is not bad but when I separate it there is no way to save that is it and its pressed in


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No need to be sorry; just be careful. We don't want to see anyone getting hurt! If you are installing drop spindles, I would install new upper and lower ball joints, as well.


----------

